# Daytime Running Lights



## tparker (Sep 27, 2004)

Does anyone have a simple way to disable the stupid daytime running lights on this otherwise great car?

Thanks


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

tparker said:


> Does anyone have a simple way to disable the stupid daytime running lights on this otherwise great car?
> 
> Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> i was wonderin the same thing???


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

*Easy Fix*

Under the hood you will find a power distribution box on the right wheelhouse. I simply unplugged the relay labelled DRL and left it out. The DRL indicator on the instrument panel still comes on in the daytime, but the only side effect that I've seen is that the chime for headlamps on with the key removed doesn't work (Maybe it doesn't even have one :confused ?)


----------



## tparker (Sep 27, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks. I'll give it a try. DRL is one of those ideas that must have seemed good on the drawing board, but is pretty studid to live with.


----------



## gtotgo (Jan 12, 2005)

Open your owners manual to page 5-90. The relay panel layout is shown in the lower right corner of the page. Open your hood and remove the cover on the fuse/relay panel on the passengers side. Look at the layout in the owners manual and identify position of the Daytime Running Lights relay. Remove that relay and reinstall the cover on the fuse/relay panel and you are all set. Don't forget to close the hood before driving.


----------



## sno-rydr (Oct 13, 2004)

i just thought i would put in my two cents on this day time running lights debate. i think they are a great idea and just today was again wondering why not every manufacturer puts them on their vehicles. it's very helpful when you are on a two lane highway and you see a vehicle up ahead, but not sure what direction it's heading. as you wait long enough to see if it's getting larger or smaller, many times your window of opportunity to pass is gone. plus the fact that they are much much much more noticable. if you only drive interstates, i guess you wouldn't know, but if you do much driving on two lane highways, you realize how genious they are.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Daytime lights, air bags, ABS, crumple zones, emission controls, and seat belts. All intrusions into our freedom mandated by Nader and his band of radical lefties.

The life they save may be your own.


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

I would not mind the DRL's if they made them the parking lights like in the Vet. I don't like the headlights for DRL's. JMHO.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

Plus you may go through more bulbs because they are on constantly.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

TulsaGTO said:


> I would not mind the DRL's if they made them the parking lights like in the Vet. I don't like the headlights for DRL's. JMHO.


If the headlights in the C5 retract, how do you make them DRLs?


----------

